# The last of the Mowhicans: I'm getting an E39...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

My wife and I have decided to give up the X5 for a 525iAT.

Here's what she picked: Slate Green / Sand Leather Sport, Premium, Xenon.

I just locked rates @ BMWFS. I know for a fact that the 
.001 lmf is going away at the end of the month.

I'm giving myself a pretty good deal. :angel:

First month's payment, and license fees only as driveoff.
(about $800)

36 month lease, 12K/yr.

$481/mo. (+) tax.

:yikes: 


The X5 is a killer ride; it's done everything that we've
ever asked of it beautifully.

I hope that the wagon works o.k. for towing.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Did TD have any influence over this poor decision?

;-)

Congrats on the new vehicle Jon. Drive it in good health.

:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jonny!! Congrats!!:thumbup: 

I was giving a 525ia Sports as a loaner car last week by the service dept. I was quite surprised at how much power the 525 has. I remember why I missed the steptronic. That car hauls a$$!! I am now a convert. I think that's a good call!!



However, I cannot agree w/ the color green for any part of an automobile Green is for trees and grass, Cars are meant to be Blue, Red or Black. 

 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Jon..post some pics it sounds good


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Regarding these rates...*

When you say lock in these rates, does that mean you lock in the rate for 60 days after the program ends or from when you apply?

Also, I am assuming that if something better comes up next month could we use that "better" rate or are we locked in to the rate we get when we applied.

Franco mentioned my car should be here mid-May so I'm trying to figure out if I should apply now or wait till next month...

thanks!
Peter

- congrats on the new car!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*And one more thing!!*



Jon Shafer said:


> *.............First month's payment, and license fees only as driveoff.
> (about $800)
> 
> 36 month lease, 12K/yr.
> ...


 :bs: :liar: :asshole: :flipoff:

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Congrats...

But where's the third pedal? :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Regarding these rates...*



Belushi said:


> *When you say lock in these rates, does that mean you lock in the rate for 60 days after the program ends or from when you apply?
> 
> Also, I am assuming that if something better comes up next month could we use that "better" rate or are we locked in to the rate we get when we applied.
> 
> ...


An approval now will effect a rate lock good for another 60 days
from the end of April.

If the rates actually went down, I could then use the updated
lower rates. However, we already know that the money 
factors on the 5ers are going up, so I am protecting my
payment. We haven't gotten any indication on what
residuals are going to do yet, but there's only one way 
that they can go... 

Our new car is on the 4/29 boat, so we should have
it (hopefully) by next weekend.

Peter, definitely submit your app online before the end
of April!

:thumbup:


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

:str8pimpi


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I'm giving myself a pretty good deal. :angel: *


That made me LMAO! 

Congrats on the E39 - especially the color, the Step and the Touring parts!

:thumbup:


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Congrats!!!

-DanB


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Congrats...
> 
> But where's the third pedal? :angel: *


 That's what the 328Ci is for


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

awwwright Jon! when the next 5 comes out the value of your E39 will go up! Good choice!


----------



## Bob325 (Dec 16, 2002)

John, I am a newbie on this board and would like to know if your deal on the 525 is something similar to what I could expect? I am shopping for the same car. Not a wagon though. The numbers that I got here were not nearly that good. They are talking 3500 out the door and ~500/month 12K/yr auto and premium only. This sounds remarkably higher than what you were offered. Any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bob325 said:


> *John, I am a newbie on this board and would like to know if your deal on the 525 is something similar to what I could expect? I am shopping for the same car. Not a wagon though. The numbers that I got here were not nearly that good. They are talking 3500 out the door and ~500/month 12K/yr auto and premium only. This sounds remarkably higher than what you were offered. Any suggestions?? *


Dear Bob,

It's a buyer's market right now...

My deal is fairly unique in that a) I'm getting the car for
invoice, b) the money factor utilized will be the "buy rate",
c) BMWFS will be waiving my acquistion fee, and d) being
a returning FS customer, my security deposit requirement
is also being waived...

Since it is coming up on the end of the month, you shoud
be able to do pretty well (better than what you've
been quoted so far)...

:thumbup:

Good luck to ya!

--Jon


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *My wife and I have decided to give up the X5 for a 525iAT.
> 
> Here's what she picked: Slate Green / Sand Leather Sport, Premium, Xenon.
> 
> ...


Holy"Good Deals" Batman...

My brother is in the market for a 525 and we couldn't find that price anywhere... that's pretty sweet. How can we East Coasters get in on that kinda lease?

Z


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: The last of the Mowhicans: I'm getting an E39...*



mecklaiz said:


> *Holy"Good Deals" Batman...
> 
> My brother is in the market for a 525 and we couldn't find that price anywhere... that's pretty sweet. How can we East Coasters get in on that kinda lease?
> 
> Z *


Fly out to lovely Santa Barbara California, and smooze Jon and his wife that evening.

Drive back to the EC in your brand new touring sedan that you just got a honey of a deal on from Cutters Motors (Jon is the GM of the place)! 

Chris :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: The last of the Mowhicans: I'm getting an E39...*



Ågent99 said:


> *Fly out to lovely Santa Barbara California, and smooze Jon and his wife that evening.
> 
> Drive back to the EC in your brand new touring sedan that you just got a honey of a deal on from Cutters Motors (Jon is the GM of the place)!
> 
> Chris :bigpimp: *


I was thinking the same thing: Road Trip! 

Break in period would be over by the time you got back East!


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds REAL tempting. If I was in the market to get one of these, I would. Only problem is the 3000 mile you put on in the first week. Kinda kills the lease mileage restrictions. 

Z


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hmmm...how about a truck transfer? Sometimes the dealers can arrange to have a car delivered for you but those opportunities are few and far between.

If a dealer Alpha needs a Topaz Blue 540i and dealer Beta needs a 525iT and each has what the other needs, then a deal could be done. Who knows?! :dunno: Anything can happen...work it, baby, work it! 

Chris :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Wooooohooooooo!!!!!!

It's here.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

We all know that stock renderings of a BMW are as a good as a stick figure of a super model. 

I wanna see FLESH, BABY!


----------

